# Well.... it's here....!



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

More to follow...

its black, its shiny and it grinds beans.

Im working from home and have a few things to do, but as of 12, i'll be dialling in.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Excellent, can't wait to see some piccie's or a video in action


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Well had a few shots through it and getting on well so far. Dialled in quickly and easilly, but then thanks to the visit to Shakey's, I knew what ballpark to be in.

What I will say is that his was grinding faster than mine is, so there must be some truth in the grinders getting faster once the burrs are worn in.

Some photos for your viewing pleasure:





































17.9g of coffee in 8.5 seconds at the moment (bean is rave signature, ground fine enough for 25s ristretto):


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

That's all looking very good. Great machine(s)


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks great! You making me a coffee this afternoon? ;-)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Very nice Shrink....good choice with the black & chrome


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

yeah it looks ace.. and its a great size for the home. big enough to do its job well.. small enough not to be a pain.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Sits well next to the Cherub


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

yeah.. I think its a perfect match. In that its a less well known brand, with commercial type engineering, in a compact package with good performance.

I'm still getting nice fluffy grinds in about the 8 second mark (should speed up as the burrs wear in) so this is still clearly much quicker than the comparable mazzers.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Looks very nice indeed! Enjoy it


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

having had an MC2 and a vario.. what strikes me is the solidity of it... if you tap the main body.. its completely dead sounding, as if it was made of a solid block of metal. Its very sturdy and well put together.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

is that the standard hopper for it, or does the small one cost more? how much was postage from holland?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

the new model (from casa barista) comes with the small hopper. So that was all inclusive.

postage was 20 euros... and by the time i paid paypal fees (was about the same as bank transfer fees) it came to £450 all in


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks the cat's pyjamas indeed. Sorely tempted too. Neat small hopper makes it look ideal for home use. That's clearly some fast grind time compared to the Vario as well. What's the drawbacks so far, if any, apart the pain in the wallet?! Hope it continues to thrill


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Does speed in a domestic environment really matter though? No one is going to taste the cup and remark on the speed, unless of course the speed heat damages the bean, but again, highly unlikely at home. The Mythos is currently doing 16.5 gms in 3.5 seconds, but I do not see that as a particular advantage at all.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i'd guess though, that if its the same RPM as a mazzer, but the beans come out faster, than they are spending less time in contact with the burrs and burr chamber, so that should have benefits in terms of heat. But my main reason for commenting on the speed, is that grinders are noisy. In the home environment, its beneficial to be able to get it over and done with quickly. I got very very tired waiting on my MC2 getting through a dose.

Downsides? erm, not really. The buttons on top can be a little awkward to get used to. They dont click like proper buttons, but arent quite feather light to touch, so that took a little getting used to.

The portafilter fork could use a rubber grip on the handle rest, to stop the PF slipping while grinding.

But generally, I think its ace... quick, no static issues at all (might be something they fixed in the mk2 version), a couple of very modest clumps now and then, but I can't say they are affecting the pour in any way. With lighter coffees its clump free. The timer is very accurate, dosing is very neat, the hopper is nicely made (solid feel to it), and its pretty quiet. I can safely say I'm happy with this grinder.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

18g darkish roast takes a tad over 15secs with Mignon.Not really bothered with speed, just taste in cup. Noticed a difference when i had the 75mm MDL for a couple of days.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

its hard for me to compare side by side... but i'd say this is on par with the NS MDX that I had. I will try to compare it to something else soon.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is nice when someone gets a new bit of kit. I wonder if the Quamar presence will become more noticeable over here as there must be 2 or 3 on the forum with them now? Personally, I detest Mazzers, as quite simply they are held up to be the iconic grinder yet there are others out there just as good and cheaper.....if only more people would open their eyes!

Well done Shrink!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks mate,

it was one where I had to put my money where my mouth was, and put this grinder to the test. I'd like it to become more known in the UK as I think it knocks the socks off the lower end mazzers for value. Its a good domestic package. I will update as it breaks in and as I try more coffee through it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If I get the Quamar that I am after I should get a really good comparison at the grind off


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

and I'll be genuinely interested to see how that goes.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Looking good in black.


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Quamar m80e - looks and sounds good. Think I may have to do some research!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh my...


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks great - I saw your post on reddit and had a feeling it was someone from here.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

6 months since initially joining this forum with nothing but a kettle and a mug and my initial setup is all but replaced. Ive just ordered an M80E and am looking forward to its arrival.

Next decision ... should I keep my MC2 to use with my aeropress or move it on ?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

if you have the space, keep it.. its not worth huge amounts of money, and it'll do a coarse grind just fine


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

shrink said:


> if you have the space, keep it.. its not worth huge amounts of money, and it'll do a coarse grind just fine


and it'll do a coarse grind *with *fine*s*


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shrink, you have gone quiet!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Is it me or is the mc2 the noisiest grinder in the world EVER!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

they arent the quietest


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Starting to think about upgrading, I have a Rocky ND and Silvia, had them for about 4 mths but Rocky bugs me as it's very clumpy which is a pain and theres always guesswork over dose which means scales etc etc. I'd rather a doser grinder like M80e, Mini e etc. Would the Quamar be overkill considering I only have the Silvia ? Half of me is keen as I have a feeling that Silvia will only be around for so long...


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

im here guys... just busy with work. Quamar still works just fine. Tearing through coffee getting dialed in and while it settles down. Brand new burrs seem to be a bit variable on grind quantity. getting closer each day though. Compared to the MC2 its a legend, quiet, fast, good looking.

But its come right at a time where I kinda can't be arsed making coffee at home. Got a lot of other stuff going on!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Isn't the Rossi (brasilia RR55) supposedly one of the quietest grinders at 69db


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yes the rossi is a comparatively quiet grinder but certainly not the quietest at the grind off


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Olliehulla said:


> Starting to think about upgrading, I have a Rocky ND and Silvia, had them for about 4 mths but Rocky bugs me as it's very clumpy which is a pain and theres always guesswork over dose which means scales etc etc. I'd rather a doser grinder like M80e, Mini e etc. Would the Quamar be overkill considering I only have the Silvia ? Half of me is keen as I have a feeling that Silvia will only be around for so long...


How did you get on upgrading ?


----------

